# Sharpening tools



## whatsthis (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi all! 
My late Father was a joiner (actually a cabinet maker by trade) I picked up a bit on the 'how to's' and can hold my own on a lot of joinery jobs. There is, however, one thing that I have never been able to do (even at school) and that is sharpen either a plane blade or chisel. I think I recall that you grind at a deeper angle than you sharpen at (or is that the other way around?!:blink but using the sharpening stone, I still have not mastered it, so any pointers would be greatly appreciated (and I won't even get into sharpening & setting saws!:no


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Check out youtube and you should find many dirrerent ways to get your chisels, and plane blades sharp.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Whatsthis

Welcome to the forum. Taunton Press puts out an excellent book called "The Complete Guide to Sharpening". I believe it is about $20. Lee Valley Tools carries it. It is an excellent guide for how to.

That's basically how I learned.

Gerry


----------



## nzgeordie (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi whatsthis. Sounds like you could use a sharpening jig. There are a lot on the market and many will take both chisels and plane blades to around 2-1/2".


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I have copies (from Daren) of all the angles for sharpening virtually anything. However, cannot copy pics to this reply. Have a search of Daren's site or posts. Must be there somewhere.
johnep


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I had forgotten about that chart. Here is a link .It's a big picture, you have to click to enlarge it and scroll around on it.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Daren, you are a sharpening star. Now here is a question for you.

New knives purchased for the kitchen and of course most shop tools such as chisels are sharpened from one side with the other dead flat.

Your chart shows many items sharpened from both sides. Which, in your opinion, is best? Wedge (_L) _or V shape. I would use a V shape on an axe, but how about knives.

Having watched the sharpening video, I am well on the way to getting one of my chisels to shave hair from my arm. Started on bench grinder, then through the paper grades and now buffing to get that mirror finish.
johnep


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

johnep said:


> Your chart shows many items sharpened from both sides. Which, in your opinion, is best? Wedge (_L) _or V shape. I would use a V shape on an axe, but how about knives.


For me a V is better/easier on knives (kitchen,pocket). I am a little foggy this morning or I would search and link the custom sushi knife I made. It was flat on one side and beveled/honed on the other to make the cutting edge...I had a little trouble with that, establishing the edge and getting it razor sharp. I think because of it's length and curve. Short/straight edges like plane irons/chisels are much easier to get sharp.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

johnep said:


> New knives purchased for the kitchen and of course most shop tools such as chisels are sharpened from one side with the other dead flat.
> 
> Your chart shows many items sharpened from both sides. Which, in your opinion, is best? Wedge (_L) _or V shape. I would use a V shape on an axe, but how about knives.


I have kitchen knives that are both ways. I prefer to sharpen my pocket knives, hunting knives, and carving knives with a "V" bevel.




johnep said:


> Having watched the sharpening video, I am well on the way to getting one of my chisels to shave hair from my arm.
> johnep


If you think that chisel is sharp after shaving your arm, try slicing a sheet of paper.


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

I think I will just buy the Worksharp and be done with it!


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Hand sharpening is a good time to practice your meditation! There really is a pleasure to working steel on a stone, be it water or oil. Plus, all you need most of the time is a honing to reestablish the edge and that can be a single very fine stone. Check your edges before starting work and maybe a bit of honing as you digest lunch. Who says you can't go hone!

Get a honing guide and use it to establish a muscle memory and then you will be able to do without it. Alternatively, you can use a less valuable iron to practice on. A few strokes on the stone will show you what is happening. Make sure that the stone is flat and try to work in the corners, the center will take care of itself.

Generally, a knife is a "V" and chisels, irons are single bevel. Some swear by a microbevel and others swear at it. Personal choice. I have five grades of oil stone and a 1900's razor hone for my tools. Can't be too sharp!

Powered sharpening tools must be slow and wet or they will overheat the metal and draw the temper. If you see blue, you will need to find a very good bladesmith!


----------

